# Congratulations Hilton!



## Seth Nock (Mar 2, 2006)

HGVClub named "Top Vacation Club"
posted on: Monday, February 20th 2006



Hilton Grand Vacations Club Named Top Vacation Club for Fourth Quarter 2005! 

The Market Metrix Hospitality Index (MMHI), conducted by Market Metrix, LLC, a leading provider of market research services for the hospitality industry, acts as a touchstone for Customer Satisfaction among the hospitality industry. 

Here is how HGVClub ranked in Customer Satisfaction among other leading vacations clubs: 

Hilton 89.5%
Trendwest 88.9%
Disney 88.5%
Marriott 85.8%

About MMHI 
The Market Metrix Hospitality Index is a quarterly report of customer satisfaction with hotel, airline and car rental companies based on 35,000 in-depth consumer interviews. The MMHI ranks top hospitality brands by industry and, for hotels, by categories such as luxury, mid-price and economy. Detailed, in-depth and customized reports are available for subscribers. No other customer satisfaction index offers MMHI's reporting frequency, volume of customer interviews, cross-industry results or innovative satisfaction measures. 

Two additional Hilton brands were recognized in this study: Hilton Garden Inn for Top Upscale Hotel and Homewood Suites by Hilton for Top Extended Stay Hotel.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 3, 2006)

It must have been my glowing review on the recent online survey that pushed them to the top!!!   

HGVC owes me bigtime


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 3, 2006)

It doesn't surprise me. I think Hilton has by far the best timesharing system. Now that they have it perfected, they need more locations.

You left off some of the results

Hilton 89.5%
Trendwest 88.9%
Disney 88.5%
Fairfield 87.9%
Vacation Club Average 87.7%
Marriott 85.8%
RCI      85.7%

At least Marriott beat out RCI.. by a hair

Here is the link


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 3, 2006)

ricoba said:
			
		

> It must have been my glowing review on the recent online survey that pushed them to the top!!!
> 
> HGVC owes me bigtime



You basically cancelled out biswassb's review


----------



## ricoba (Mar 3, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> You basically cancelled out biswassb's review



Dave, don't ya think he is in the happy 90% crowd????    

Now if we can only get those other locations.....sigh!


----------



## sb1070 (Mar 3, 2006)

Ric

Hilton had to have paid to get at the top of this list


----------



## alliebrian (Mar 6, 2006)

*Results*

Confirms my feelings--my Fairfields and Hiltons seem to trade a LOT better than my Marriott and they don't charge me for every breath I take when I am site like Marriott does . . .  maybe it is time to dump the Marriott and pick up some Trendwest . . .


----------

